# What’s everyone got on the pit?



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2020)

Show us your pits loaded down!  I’ve got two prime briskets, two Boston butts, pastrami, pork belly burnt ends and ribs.  Hope everyone has a wonderful 4th of July holiday!


----------



## kruizer (Jul 4, 2020)

Nothing quite as fancy as that. Just some Ballpark franks with chili and cheese and apple pie for dessert.


----------



## texomakid (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh yeah, we got the Yoder loaded with a couple of untrimmed spare ribs. This pic was about 1 hour in but they almost done now. Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 4, 2020)

Got some brats and baked beans hitting the smoker shortly and a butt going in tomorrow


----------



## normanaj (Jul 4, 2020)

Ribs and baked beans.Keepin it simple!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)

Bourbon pecan pies right now. Monterey chicken later


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 4, 2020)

Jake, love a bourbon pecan pie, mine also has chocolate in it. Looks good brotha


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 4, 2020)

Southwestern style Beer Can Chicken

Had ribs and brisket last night... albeit at a restaurant


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 4, 2020)

Struggling in a hotel room for me. Still doing some pulled pork though


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 4, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Struggling in a hotel room for me. Still doing some pulled pork though




That's the spirit!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

73saint said:


> Show us your pits loaded down!  I’ve got two prime briskets, two Boston butts, pastrami, pork belly burnt ends and ribs.  Hope everyone has a wonderful 4th of July holiday!


So what army is coming over for dinner?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Struggling in a hotel room for me. Still doing some pulled pork though


Sorry Brian lol. Happy independence day.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> So what army is coming over for dinner?


This is for two parties I am catering. I don’t think I’ll end up with much.  Maybe some of the pastrami if I’m lucky.


----------



## Khrakk (Jul 4, 2020)

Ribs for the win!






About 2 hrs in.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 4, 2020)

Non-traditional today, I just felt like changing it up for some reason. Of course you know that Benjamin Franklin wanted to make the turkey the national bird? Using sugar maple for smoke, and man it smells nice!









Sorry for the blue tint. It's my deck cover filtering the light.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

Well, fortunately you aren’t smoking a bald eagle


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

Reminds me of the joke about the guy that gets arrested for killling/eating an eagle ... and the judge said he’s always wondered and had to ask what they taste like ... and the guy says kind of a cross of a whooping crane and a California condor.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2020)

Heck yeah love smoked turkey!!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 4, 2020)

Smoked turkey is awesome. The store bought stuff cant hold a candle to home smoked


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)

Pies fresh off the smoker and cooling


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Struggling in a hotel room for me. Still doing some pulled pork though


Hey, that’s among the best I get staying in a hotel ... Dominos doesn’t deliver pulled pork


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jul 4, 2020)

Whoa, u smoked those, holy crap!!


----------



## Blues1 (Jul 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 452403
> 
> Pies fresh off the smoker and cooling


Looks great!


----------



## Blues1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Burnt ends, sweet potatoes and peach cobbler...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)

Man that looks awesome


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 4, 2020)

Just some Strip Steaks on the Grill and Baked taters.  Happy 4th everyone!  Everything posted looks incredible!

Mike


----------



## Blues1 (Jul 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks awesome


I'll trade you for one of those pecan pies


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 4, 2020)

We are laying low today. Brats and mac n cheese


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 4, 2020)

That guy on the left of my picture was a great guy.  I salute him.  Put on my image to remind me.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh yea and I forgot to mention...gun powder..lol!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 4, 2020)

Gunpowder and anvils. what a match.


Sowsage said:


> Oh yea and I forgot to mention...gun powder..lol!


----------



## MangiaCarne (Jul 4, 2020)

Did a couple of ribs today low and slow on the kamado joe this about 2 hrs in. And about 5 hrs


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 4, 2020)

I’ve got a corned beef brisket just about ready to be pulled off the smoker.  Haven’t opened the door since I put it in about 7 hours ago.
Kind of looks like a boot. Lol


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm doing a Pop's Brined chicken, 8 piece butchering..., skinless on the breasts and thighs, skin-on for the lollipops and wings.  And the covered pan has some Hobo Potatoes which I make in a deep foil pan.... I think they are a drip pan for a Weber or Treager, but they are great for cooking in.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 4, 2020)

Mines done


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2020)

Monterey chicken


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2020)

Man Jake , those pies look killer. . .


TNJAKE said:


> Bourbon pecan pies right now. Monterey chicken later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 4, 2020)

Pork back ribs.


----------



## RonnieD35 (Jul 4, 2020)

Smoked a 10lb Butt Last night. Then this evening, I did the pork chops, did a dozen ears or corn on the grill, as well as 3 packs of brats. Then the wife made all the fixins


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 4, 2020)

Where are you getting that corn?  Around here "knee high by the 4th of July" is the gospel.  Now, by the end of August..... Look out.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 4, 2020)

Great cooks guys ... gotta love the 4th


----------



## forktender (Jul 5, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Where are you getting that corn?  Around here "knee high by the 4th of July" is the gospel.  Now, by the end of August..... Look out.


It has to be out West, our corn is kicking butt this year. Brentwood CA corn is 6 for a $1.00 right now and it's the sweetest corn I've ever ate.







I  live at the base of that Mt in the back ground.











I did up St Louis Ribs for the family yesterday because my wife works every 4th of July Ribs corn, salad and garlic bread. On the 4th for Mom's birthday she wanted hotdogs, so we grilled up some Casper's dogs, potato salad, sweet corn and watermelon. No pictures because it was so basic.

Sorry.
Dan


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 5, 2020)

Great middle pic!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 5, 2020)

forktender said:


> It has to be out West, our corn is kicking butt this year. Brentwood CA corn is 6 for a $1.00 right now and it's the sweetest corn I've ever ate.
> 
> View attachment 452529
> 
> ...


As a travel nurse I did some assignments out west. Love the views of the mountains!


----------



## RonnieD35 (Jul 5, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Where are you getting that corn?  Around here "knee high by the 4th of July" is the gospel.  Now, by the end of August..... Look out.


It came straight out of east TN! Morgan County to be exact! Perfect TN Sweet corn!


----------



## normanaj (Jul 5, 2020)

Some great food being done by all.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 5, 2020)

Pork loin 2 ways


----------



## Blues1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Burnt ends, sweet potatoes and peach cobbler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit that the appeal of smoked peach cobbler was much better than the cobbler itself. Did not work for me...cobbler recipe is dead on but will do it in an oven next time. Ugh!


----------

